# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Bóle stawów 23 latka od 6 lat

## miniac

Witam,

W wieku 16 lat rozpocząłem intensywnie trenować biegi długo dystansowe, pływanie, kolarstwo, sztuki walki, siłownie - około 5-6 dni w tygodniu.
4 lata wcześniej również lecz z mniejszym zaangażowaniem.

Po 3 latach padły mi wszystkie stawy bez wyjątku - ramiona, łokcie, kolana, kręgosłup, bóle stóp. 

Objawy to - suche stawy, uczucie zarwanych stawów, strzelanie stawów, opuchnięte stopy, sztywnienie rano, problemy z chodzeniem po schodach od rana, niepewne stawianie kroków (złe stąpnięcie powoduje ból)

Leczenie - Odwiedziłem już 3 chirurgów, 3 ortopedów, "szamanke ... (leczyła ziołami)", bioenergoterapełtę, reumatologa (łącznie z 50 wizyt).

Leczę się na wszystkie sposoby - nikt nie potrafi pomóc... Co mam robić!
Pomocy ...

P.S brałem już wiele leków na stawy oraz miałem podawane zastrzyki z mazią do stawowo.

----------


## TomaszK

JAkie miał Pan Badania robione i czy były robione testy na borelioze?

----------

